# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Gestopt met pil, onregelmatige cyclus

## menm

hallo, 

Ben in augustus gestopt met de pil en heb nadien 2 keer menstruatie gehad met een tussenpoos van twee weken. Weet iemand hoe lang het duurt voordat de cyclus weer normaal wordt?

----------


## Sylvia93

Hallo Menm,

Dit ligt bij iedereen anders, bij de één duurt het maar een maandje voordat alles weer normaal verloopt en bij de ander kan het soms wel tot een jaar duren voordat ze weer een regelmatige cyclus krijgen. Ik zou dus gewoon even afwachten, je lichaam moet in wezen een beetje afkicken van de hormonen welke zij steeds binnengekregen heeft tijdens het pilslikken.

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## PCOSUE

Beste Menm, 

Je cyclus hoort na 3 maanden wel weer regelmatig zijn.
Had je vóór de pil een regelmatige cyclus?
Het kan geen kwaad even naar je huisarts te gaan en je te laten verwijzen naar een gynaecoloog. Er zijn speciale spreekuren voor cyclusstoornissen http://www.umcutrecht.nl/subsite/Cola_Screening/

Succes!!!

----------


## menm

hoi,

Ik heb eind november een echo gehad en die zag er goed uit, maar ik heb nu ongeveer 6 weken geen menstruatie gehad. Ik lees ook dat het wel een jaar kan duren voordat de cyclus weer normaal is. Deze week hoorde ik dat ik van medicatie die ik slik ook onregelmatige cyclus kan hebben. Die medicatie ga ik afbouwen, ik moet denk ik maar even afwachten. Baal er wel erg van, aangezien grote kinderwens hebben. Bedankt voor uw reactie, ik ga even kijken op uw link.

vriendelijke groeten moniek

----------


## Elisabeth9

Menm: gewoon even afwachten is niets mis mee lijkt mij, niet iedere vrouw beleefd haar menstruatie op dezelfde manier..geef het lichaam even de tijd...
wel interessant om de link te bekijken die pcosue  :Wink:  je toestuurt....

als je vragen hebt of je vindt het toch wat vreemd allemaal dan kun je gewoon de huisarts bezoeken en 'JOU" vragen voorleggen ivm je kinderwens, dan hoef je er niet over te piekeren!!! ...succes ermee dame... :Embarrassment:  

Groeten van Elisa

----------

